# Good Cop/ Bad Cop



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Well cry me a river.
> 
> I once had someone in a similar situation say to me, "Bob, no one likes you any more." It still makes me laugh.


When I was doing a job up in Bowling Green I had a local mason, who was actually a great sub, but had a very abrasive personality. A couple of months in he said "I was the most hated man in Bowling Green until you got here":laughing:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> I've worked in commercial construction for some time and I know the exact type of 'bad cop' you are referring to.
> 
> Now there are two types, the guy that is stern but fair, calculating and an effective problem solver...and the guy that thinks he owns the job, can boss around the subs, rides people every minuet of the day etc.
> 
> ...


The president of our company always says that we should be "firm but fair" when dealing with subcontractors, and I have tried to make this my creed. If they are getting screwed by somebody else in our office or some circumstance that is out of their control I will defend them. But don't tell me that the schedule you agreed to when you signed your contract is "unrealistic". That's one I heard at our meeting today. You start at the finish date and work back, and schedule manpower and deliveries as required. You don't want to pay a bunch of OT? then it takes more men on regular time. There is a certain number of hours required per week to stay on schedule, how you achieve this is up to you.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Give an inch take a mile only applies for people who have no respect for you, these people shouldn't be working for you in the first place.


I wasn't talking about working for me, I was talking about when I used to work for a commercial contractor, the supers had problems with subs, that's a fact of life. We were building prisons, hospitals their not all going to be respectful. That's a fact of life. The supers don't hire the subs.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I wasn't talking about working for me, I was talking about when I used to work for a commercial contractor, the supers had problems with subs, that's a fact of life. We were building prisons, hospitals their not all going to be respectful. That's a fact of life. The supers don't hire the subs.


A smart super can make an errant subs life as difficult as the sub is making his.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Being firm and expecting people to do their jobs is one thing, being a socio-path is something else. I've worked for two individuals who likened themselves to "the bad cop", but I am firmly convinced they were full on job site socio-paths.

Individual (1) was a Boilermaker who had a pathological need to be in charge, and by shear force ( and decidedly not force of personality, which was lacking) pushed himself several rungs higher than even the Peter Principle would have. He then had to make up for these intellectual shortcomings by sickening glibness to superiors and rage and blame onto subordinates.

Individual (2) is the General Superintendent of a large GC firm. The owner is a good salesman, and a pathological lier. This forces Individual (2) to act as a heavy to get his boss (and lover?) out of pickles. He does this without remorse and with no regard to right or wrong, only his own well being.

I've known others who while not as egregious as the above, prided themselves as being the bad cop, but this was based on being a tattle tale and being so dumb that they didn't know the issues they were narcing out were the direct result of their own stupidity, which everyone else knew.

While I am certainly not implying that Mudpad or Grizz are such individuals, when I meet somebody on a job-site and they boast that they are the bad cop, I start looking for tell tale signs of severe mental retardation.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

And I want to stress I am not saying anything negative about Mud or G, who are talking on a forum. I'm talking about real life on a job site.

Myself, I've always felt a sacrificial head lobbing or two on the most useless, irritating, problematical or chronically late employees does wonder for keeping everyone in line. I've been accused of being soft on the subs, but when pushed, the actual allegation is that I wouldn't lie to cover up for the boss (pathological lier (2)). I've almost always had the subs perform well, and have in fact cover upped my screw-ups. So the key is to treat people respectfully, and hit them with a ton of bricks if they 'diss' you by being first class f-ups.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Being firm and expecting people to do their jobs is one thing, being a socio-path is something else. I've worked for two individuals who likened themselves to "the bad cop", but I am firmly convinced they were full on job site socio-paths.
> 
> Individual (1) was a Boilermaker who had a pathological need to be in charge, and by shear force ( and decidedly not force of personality, which was lacking) pushed himself several rungs higher than even the Peter Principle would have. He then had to make up for these intellectual shortcomings by sickening glibness to superiors and rage and blame onto subordinates.
> 
> ...


There is a old business addage: Be aware of the boss who professes "he is firm but fair"....

just saying.... I did not make it up.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> There is a old business addage: Be aware of the boss who professes "he is firm but fair"....
> 
> just saying.... I did not make it up.


I guess I dont understand the logic.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Jaws said:


> I guess I dont understand the logic.


I'm not sure it has to do with logic so much, because who can argue with anyone being firm and fair....

I guess it's sort of like Shakespear "I think the lady doth protest too much"..... that a boss who comes in and states/professes he is firm but fair is hiding something...... someone firm and fair does not have to state so.?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> I'm not sure it has to do with logic so much, because who can argue with anyone being firm and fair....
> 
> I guess it's sort of like Shakespear "I think the lady doth protest too much"..... that a boss who comes in and states/professes he is firm but fair is hiding something...... someone firm and fair does not have to state so.?


I get you. 

Its never been a motto for me, I dont do mottos. But, I try to do the right thing (fair) and expect others to do the same. I also do what I say when I say, I expect others to do the same. 

If they dont, I let them know their performance is lacking. If I let them know again its with their last check (or not, if its a sub who didn't comply with his contract). (Hard) if you want to call it that. 

My main deal is I dont give a chit about excuses. Period. Perform or kick rocks. :thumbsup: Some folks think thats being a hard azz. I don't. I think it is holding people accountable.

I agree it is time to get the waders out when folks express certain things.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Jaws said:


> I get you.
> 
> Its never been a motto for me, I dont do mottos. But, I try to do the right thing (fair) and expect others to do the same. I also do what I say when I say, I expect others to do the same.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*I think it is holding people accountable*.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Being firm and expecting people to do their jobs is one thing, being a socio-path is something else. I've worked for two individuals who likened themselves to "the bad cop", but I am firmly convinced they were full on job site socio-paths.
> 
> Individual (1) was a Boilermaker who had a pathological need to be in charge, and by shear force ( and decidedly not force of personality, which was lacking) pushed himself several rungs higher than even the Peter Principle would have. He then had to make up for these intellectual shortcomings by sickening glibness to superiors and rage and blame onto subordinates.
> 
> ...


I would never tell anyone on this site that I was the bad cop. When I introduced myself at the first sub contractor meeting I was very careful to say that this was still the original Sups project, answers were to come from him. I was there to help him expedite answers from the owner/architect and various PM, and to help him with scheduling.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

mudpad said:


> I would never tell anyone on this site that I was the bad cop. When I introduced myself at the first sub contractor meeting I was very careful to say that this was still the original Sups project, answers were to come from him. I was there to help him expedite answers from the owner/architect and various PM, and to help him with scheduling.


Oh I know that. You were brought in to fix things, so you have to do your job.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> I guess it's sort of like Shakespear "I think the lady doth protest too much"..... that a boss who comes in and states/professes he is firm but fair is hiding something...... someone firm and fair does not have to state so.?


Same for people who talk about how important "respect" is, on a job site or otherwise.

Normally the people on a job site jawing about respect are Napoleans who think respect is everyone being completely obsequious to them and their big lifted pickup truck. They believe in respect by fiat, and as a one way road. The concept of earned respect is as difficult for them to understand as it is for them to get into their pickups without as step ladder.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

This thread should be required reading for all apprentices and new hires. My old man was a bit of a tyrant if you were a screw up. He expected you to show up on time and work.

Thats the image I grew up with, but years later I found out how one of the guys got a DUI and so he didn't fire the guy, he just stayed in the (we had a lumber yard) yard and worked there. I asked the old man why the guy wasn't fired, he said the guy is human we all make mistakes, and he's used up his only free one, and he has little kids to support.

It was about a year later that it happened again, and that was it- fired. This was in the 60's, there was no re-hab programs or anything like that.

If you were late? you got it with both barrels. Being the "son" of the boss I got it double, (in front of the crew) no slack. I hated that so much!

It wasn't long after I was in my 20's that I came to appreciate his dicipline. I get very upset now if I am going to be late to the job, which is hardly ever, and I am self employed!

I taught that to my kids, and my son who just finished welding school got to use the equipment at the college for an extra two weeks due to good attitude and attendance. This allowed him to get up another level in his welding ticket.

I told them both, it's easy to stand out on the job. Show up on time and bust your a$$.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Any "GC" tries to tell me what to do and how to run my show will get told to fist themselves and I'm gone. I don't need their money and I do what I want when I want. Simple.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

rex said:


> Any "GC" tries to tell me what to do and how to run my show will get told to fist themselves and I'm gone. I don't need their money and I do what I want when I want. Simple.


Who were you hired by, and under what terms.... are you saying you have no boss ever.

I'm a GC.... and my subs had better work for me and take my orders.... within the terms of our contract/agreement......

now I don't meddle in their routine, as long as it is satisfactory and safe, but yes, I just had some painters pull down a 30 foot ladder with a 10 foot extension "rope tied onto it".... and I often have to discuss/order subs to correct something.... and yes I expect them to work when they agreed to, "not when they want".

You must be some special plumber that can dictate everything you "what/when/where" you want......

Matter of fact, I consider I have a boss,(the man paying me) that I report to, within our contract's/ agreement and change orders.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

rex said:


> Any "GC" tries to tell me what to do and how to run my show will get told to fist themselves and I'm gone. I don't need their money and I do what I want when I want. Simple.


Do you sign a contract with your GC? A guy like you would absolutely sign a contract on my jobs, dictating what you will or will not do. It's not optional. I have subs that I don't have written agreements with, but the ones like you I make damn sure I do.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Do you sign a contract with your GC? A guy like you would absolutely sign a contract on my jobs, dictating what you will or will not do. It's not optional. I have subs that I don't have written agreements with, but the ones like you I make damn sure I do.


Afraid he'd fvck your wife? :laughing:

I think he's saying he wouldn't let a GC treat him like an employee...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Afraid he'd fvck your wife? :laughing: I think he's saying he wouldn't let a GC treat him like an employee...


No I'm not afraid he would Fvck my wife. How did you get that out of my post, or did you just pull it out of your 300lb ass?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> No I'm not afraid he would Fvck my wife. How did you get that out of my post, or did you just pull it out of your 300lb ass?


234...but who's counting.

Relax it was a joke...my point was what makes you think that you would need a contract with him but not another contractor?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> 234...but who's counting. Relax it was a joke...my point was what makes you think that you would need a contract with him but not another contractor?


Subs that work for me do what I ask them to do, because I'm never unreasonable, but someone who is not willing to do what I tell them, needs a contract to do it. Something has to tell them what is expected of them.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Do you sign a contract with your GC? A guy like you would absolutely sign a contract on my jobs, dictating what you will or will not do. It's not optional. *I have subs that I don't have written agreements with*, but the ones like you I make damn sure I do.





Yeah..... I'm sure that fellow would not appreciate working coopertively with me, and I sure would never give him a job after I learned his attitude.... and Cali.... somehow I bet you wouldn't either... even with an "iron clad Phildelpia contreact"... just my bet.

Despite our reliance/advice on contracts, we all have subs that we just plain do not need a contract.... sometimes a man's handshake is worth a ****-load more than a 20 page contract.

Best


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Subs that work for me do what I ask them to do, because I'm never unreasonable, but someone who is not willing to do what I tell them, needs a contract to do it. Something has to tell them what is expected of them.


There is a difference between a sub and an employee though...you'd ask an employee to drop what their doing and get you a coffee, a sub you don't boss around in the same manor.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Yeah..... I'm sure that fellow would not appreciate working coopertively with me, and I sure would never give him a job after I learned his attitude.... and Cali.... somehow I bet you wouldn't either... even with an "iron clad Phildelpia contreact"... just my bet. Despite our reliance/advice on contracts, we all have subs that we just plain do not need a contract.... sometimes a man's handshake is worth a ****-load more than a 20 page contract. Best


I've known my subs for many years and none have an attitude like that. Phuck we golf together for gawds sakes, that speaks volumes. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> There is a difference between a sub and an employee though...you'd ask an employee to drop what their doing and get you a coffee, a sub you don't boss around in the same manor.


I agree, this is the reasonable part I'm talking about. But if I ask my sub if he can have a guy out there to reroute a gas line because it's in the way of my HVAC ducts and it's holding up the whole job, it's reasonable to expect this ASAP. Especially when ran the gas line through the AC closet. This really happened by the way, and my plumbing sub had a guy there that day. I can imagine a sub with a bad attitude could say nothing on the plans says I couldn't put it there. It's an extra to move it.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I've known my subs for many years and none have an attitude like that. Phuck we golf together for gawds sakes, that speaks volumes. :laughing:


Yeah.....:thumbsup:

I'll even give them a mulligan every ounce in awhile ............................................................................................................................... as long as I'm comfortably ahead.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I agree, this is the reasonable part I'm talking about. But if I ask my sub if he can have a guy out there to reroute a gas line because it's in the way of my HVAC ducts and it's holding up the whole job, it's reasonable to expect this ASAP. Especially when ran the gas line through the AC closet. This really happened by the way, and my plumbing sub had a guy there that day. I can imagine a sub with a bad attitude could say nothing on the plans says I couldn't put it there. It's an extra to move it.


It's in his right to tell you to piss off...if he never wants your business again.

What I'm saying is subs work with you, employees work for you.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> There is a difference between a sub and an employee though...you'd ask an employee to drop what their doing and get you a coffee, a sub you don't boss around in the same manor.


Anyone who tells a hand to get them a drink is a POS :thumbsup:

Id tell my boss to stick it up his azz if he thought I was a waiter :thumbup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> No I'm not afraid he would Fvck my wife. How did you get that out of my post, or did you just pull it out of your 300lb ass?


Damn, Mike. Hard on the fat guys.... :whistling:laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> It's in his right to tell you to piss off...if he never wants your business again.
> 
> What I'm saying is subs work with you, employees work for you.


I agree. 

A GC sets the tone, though. Depends on the trade for me. Electrician, low voltage/security/audio visual, plumbers, no problems. Drywall, roofers, floor guys..... its like baby sitting quite often.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> It's in his right to tell you to piss off...if he never wants your business again. What I'm saying is subs work with you, employees work for you.


It's in my right to get someone else to move the pipe and he will pay for it. Especially when I told him this closet is for HVAC. It's the golden rule, the guy with the gold rules.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Jaws said:


> I agree.
> *
> A GC sets the tone, though. Depends on the trade for me*. Electrician, low voltage/security/audio visual, plumbers, no problems. Drywall, roofers, floor guys..... its like baby sitting quite often.


I agree, just don't have quite the same list...:thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Anyone who tells a hand to get them a drink is a POS :thumbsup:
> 
> Id tell my boss to stick it up his azz if he thought I was a waiter :thumbup:


I'm a terrible boss then...I always told me employees their top priority is keeping track of my coffee, then my tools, then doing work. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Damn, Mike. Hard on the fat guys.... :whistling:laughing:


 I have a tendency to be a little vocal when someone talks about fvuking my wife.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> I agree, just don't have quite the same list...:thumbsup:


Really? I figured that was universal. 

My plumber is a good friend, solid dude. Electrician is newer to being a business owner but knowledgeable. Low Voltage guy is a pro, no need to do anything but run sleeves for him


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> It's in my right to get someone else to move the pipe and he will pay for it. Especially when I told him this closet is for HVAC. It's the golden rule, the guy with the gold rules.


Have you ever had that exact situation where the guy paid for it?:whistling


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I have a tendency to be a little vocal when someone talks about fvuking my wife.


I understand, but it was a Rex joke. He hadnt been around much, you may not know him well yet. But he screws everything, and it is a running comment about him screwing someones wife for revenge.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Jaws said:


> I understand, but it was a Rex joke. He hadnt been around much, you may not know him well yet. But he screws everything, and it is a running comment about him screwing someones wife for revenge.


They say there is an element of truth... in every joke we tell.....


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Have you ever had that exact situation where the guy paid for it?:whistling


 That's easy, I am the keeper of the gold. However, like I said before my subs are very responsive. When I called my plumber and told him the gas line is right in the way of the AC in the AC closet at that, he said man those guys are knuckleheads, they will just have to move it. End of story. No, I do everything possible to not hold anyone's money. It's always worked out. To be real honest I would probably still pay them but kick them down the road. The thing is if they haven't been paid in full, they will almost always not push the envelope for small potatoes. 

I had a drywall guy once, I will emphasize once, tell me it was going to be extra to put corner bead on the crawl space opening. His contract explicitly included all the corner bead. I went there on the day he was spraying and no corner bead on the crawl space, it was just left with bare edges. I said this needs corner bead "L" metal. He said "its an extra". I said, "I have news for you, I'm not paying extra for that". He says, get this "why does it always have to be your way?" This is when I told him about the golden rule. This was the first and last time this drywall guy did my work.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> I understand, but it was a Rex joke. He hadnt been around much, you may not know him well yet. But he screws everything, and it is a running comment about him screwing someones wife for revenge.


 Oh I see, I didn't know that, I apologize to anyone I took wrong.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

I've had some bad experience with some subs.... I'll bet we all have at some point,....... I just withhold a retainage at greater of 10% or my reasonable estimate of correction.

In several incidents they have "threatened liening me (the property), and I gave them directions to the County recorder. One took some tools when I wasn't looking. The other's came back and fixed it.

I still cut them a check immediately less retainage, to let them know I'm legit, and while we have not necessarily parted friends... they seem to have decided to complete the job for the retainage.

In CO they have to bring that lien claim to suit within 6 months, or it becomes null/void, automatically by law. And, while I've never had to, I can bond around that 6 months to clear title, at very nominal cost.

In Cali, I do understand I have to take affirmative action to remove that lien, not sure of the cost, but it is less nominal.


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

General contractors _*for the most part*_ usually suck, and are only good at pissing knowledgeable folks off, and kissing ass.

Reading here it seems you guys are on the up n up.
I'll bet most of you's are asses that are only good about talking how great you are.
:whistling


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

brunothedog said:


> General contractors for the most part usually suck, and are only good at pissing knowledgeable folks off, and kissing ass. Reading here it seems you guys are on the up n up. I'll bet most of you's are asses that are only good about talking how great you are. :whistling


It's a about treating people with respect. However, not everybody deserves respect. I can do a whole home remodel without one incident with my subs. I'm not saying we always agree, but we are all after the same result. A great job while making money at the same time. I want my subs to make money, I want them to make good money on my jobs. It makes them want to do my work.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> It's a about treating people with respect. However, not everybody deserves respect. I can do a whole home remodel without one incident with my subs. I'm not saying we always agree, but we are all after the same result. A great job while making money at the same time. I want my subs to make money, I want them to make good money on my jobs. It makes them want to do my work.


I have to add I still want them playing golf with me also.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

rex said:


> Any "GC" tries to tell me what to do and how to run my show will get told to fist themselves and I'm gone. I don't need their money and I do what I want when I want. Simple.


Rex:blink: Was that you I saw at Costco:blink:


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Negative. 

My plate reads--grnthmb


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

rex said:


> Any "GC" tries to tell me what to do and how to run my show will get told to fist themselves and I'm gone. I don't need their money and I do what I want when I want. Simple.


A real "team" player.:thumbup:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> [/U]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not in my world. 

I wish that it were so.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> What I'm saying is subs work with you, employees work for you.


True. But somebody has to call the shots, schedule and coordinate, and provide some kind of quality control. That would be me, and my subs had better be on board with it. How they go about achieving my goals is up to them. :thumbup:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

mudpad said:


> Not in my world.
> 
> I wish that it were so.


Sorry.... Don't know Tennesee.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Sorry.... Don't know Tennesee.


I think he is referencing that he builds schools. Big commercial and multi family there is nothing that isnt documented and contracted, Im sure.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Jaws said:


> I think he is referencing that he builds schools. Big commercial and multi family there is nothing that isnt documented and contracted, Im sure.


OH Yes....:thumbsup:

F'n with especially beauracracy and govvy, I sure would understand that.... matter of fact.... probably spend more time on the contract than on the building


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> OH Yes....:thumbsup:
> 
> F'n with especially beauracracy and govvy, I sure would understand that.... matter of fact.... probably spend more time on the contract than on the building


Keeps a lot of tradesman busy around here, and we all keep coming back for more. 

Yeah, it's a pain sometimes, but we have made a good living for own people and several hundred of our regular subs for the last 25 or so years.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Sorry.... Don't know Tennesee.


Your should. Awesome place to live and work.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

mudpad said:


> Your should. Awesome place to live and work.


Yes... No slight on Tenessee.... I misunderstood you and thought you meant you could not trust a handshake in Tenesee/your region.

Best

Peter


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but still a good read/*****-fest.



Mrmac204 said:


> it's easy to stand out on the job. Show up on time and bust your a$$.


IMO, that's the best way (especially if you're younger) to impress the GC/Foreman. As far as the PM.... him! :whistling


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

When I had a partner I was known as bad cop...he was good cop.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

So, since apparently some are still reading this thread, here is an update. 

We missed the 16th date, but the truth is that was an artificial date anyway, with some extra time built in. The owner knows that they caused some delays, and we have poured it on with overtime and extra manpower. The electricians (the biggest problem) doubled their crew and have been working 5 10's and an 8 for the past 6 weeks. Phase I final inspections are now scheduled for December 30th, and as long as we make that date, (and we will) everything is cool. The real truth is that the school has to make the move over the holidays, so that they can have class in phase 1 on January 6th and we get empty areas for phase 2 and 3. 

Had a meeting with the owner/ architect/ school principal today, and everyone had a positive atitude and was impressed with the progress made. Looks like barring some huge disaster everything will be good. We were blessed with a week of sunny and mild this week to finish up the outside stuff- won't get much more of that until spring. 

I love being scrooge during the holidays (not) Seems like it happens every year. :sad:


----------



## mrghm (Nov 19, 2006)

mudpad said:


> So, since apparently some are still reading this thread, here is an update. We missed the 16th date, but the truth is that was an artificial date anyway, with some extra time built in. The owner knows that they caused some delays, and we have poured it on with overtime and extra manpower. The electricians (the biggest problem) doubled their crew and have been working 5 10's and an 8 for the past 6 weeks. Phase I final inspections are now scheduled for December 30th, and as long as we make that date, (and we will) everything is cool. The real truth is that the school has to make the move over the holidays, so that they can have class in phase 1 on January 6th and we get empty areas for phase 2 and 3. Had a meeting with the owner/ architect/ school principal today, and everyone had a positive atitude and was impressed with the progress made. Looks like barring some huge disaster everything will be good. We were blessed with a week of sunny and mild this week to finish up the outside stuff- won't get much more of that until spring. I love being scrooge during the holidays (not) Seems like it happens every year. :sad:



Spent last 10yrs plus on commercial never been on a job where electricians caused major problems for GC, what happened under resourced? Out of there field ? Bad sites foreman ? Or was the framing slow then sheet rockers smashed it out


----------



## billgl (Dec 3, 2013)

mudpad said:


> Well, I find myself in a situation where I get the role of bad cop. I am in between projects, and got sent to help out another one of our superintendents. The project is a mean and nasty reno of a school in one of the worst areas of Nashville, while it is being occupied. 1950's building, lead paint abatement, asbestos abatement, radon treatment, gut to a shell, rebuild a few wings at a time. He has a 4 phased schedule and phase 1 has to turn over december 16 so that they can move into phase 1 and vacate phase 2. It's not hopeless, but it's close.
> 
> The super is a little younger than I , but in his 40's and has plenty of experience, his problem is he is too nice a guy, so I get sent out here to be the bad guy, set up weekly meetings with subs (which he hasn't been having) and expedite answers from the PM's and architect. So far I have pissed off all the people listed in this paragraph, but it seems to be having the desired affect, progress is starting to accelerate.
> 
> ...


Sigh..good help is hard to come by. Unfortunately the bad cop needs to exist. Last time I had to be the bad cop on a kitchen job for people not measuring properly and cutting corners. That was the end of them. Are you there to make friends or money?


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

mudpad said:


> The electricians (the biggest problem) doubled their crew and have been working 5 10's and an 8 for the past 6 weeks.


Were they slacking off or did they just fail to cover themselves? One thing that I've seen on big commercial projects is that the electricians couldn't do their work until another trade was finished. For instance the deadline is the 23rd and the drywallers finish on the 20th giving the sparkys less than 3 days to trim out a 3-week job.


----------

